# Introducing myself!



## WatashiAshi (May 11, 2013)

Hello everyone! My name is Ashley and its nice to be here! What an excellent site!
I am hoping to move to Tokyo in October to be with my Japanese girlfriend who lives in Tokyo.
At the moment I am studying a MA in Documentary Making in London and now I am looking for an idea for my dissertation film (i am hoping i can find a semi good story in Tokyo so I could go live there with the lovely lady for a few months and make it) but that probably won't happen so boooooo! 

Anyway nice to meet you all, some very handy information around and I am sure I will become a regular on this site!!

Thanks

Ashley


----------



## SchwarzesMaedchen (May 11, 2013)

Good luck in Tokyo!

Do you plan on going back to London to finish your schooling and then make Tokyo your home?


----------



## WatashiAshi (May 11, 2013)

I'm still in London at the moment, hoping to go Tokyo after my schooling of doom! Yeah I hope to make it my home as the only thing that kept me in the UK was the free healthcare but now that we've just privatised it along the lines of the fantastic American model I might as well live in Japan with their private healthcare!


----------



## SchwarzesMaedchen (May 11, 2013)

WatashiAshi said:


> I'm still in London at the moment, hoping to go Tokyo after my schooling of doom! Yeah I hope to make it my home as the only thing that kept me in the UK was the free healthcare but now that we've just privatised it along the lines of the fantastic American model I might as well live in Japan with their private healthcare!


Yeah, isn't America the greatest ?

Anyways, do you watch the vlogs of other expats living in Japan? Despite what my little description thingy says, I've never actually left the US before so I like to travel through watching those types of things.


----------



## WatashiAshi (May 11, 2013)

Where are those vlogs then sir?
Ta!
Private healthcare is an abomination, you pay far money more for far less healthcare. We had access to as much free healthcare as we wanted for $10 a year in tax (if that!) and now we'll end up paying so much more a month in healthcare "premiums" just like the American system and all because 206 of our MP's have vested interests in private healthcare companies, so they will now make a personal fortune after privatising our free healthcare. 62 years of free healthcare gone just like that! Good old political corruption, UK style! 

Richard Nixon privatised your healthcare. A good documentary to watch on how bad the American healthcare is (and what we now have to look forward to) is Sicko.

Oh well.... to Japan I say!


----------



## SchwarzesMaedchen (May 11, 2013)

Not sir, ma'am, lol.

It was Nixon? Way before my time then. I like to watch kanadajin3 and Ciela, not sure if either name is spelled correctly but kanadjin3 lives in Tokyo and has been for about 3 years and Ciela lives in Fukoka or something like that. Shes been there for a while too. You could also check out videos from JyuusanKaidan and Kemuchichan. All great J-vloggers  

What made you interested in Japan? Other than your girlfriend?


----------



## WatashiAshi (May 11, 2013)

Eeek! LOL! Maaaam! Got interested in Japan when I was about 16, probably through films, it was so far away though that I never made it until this January when I went to visit the girly in Tokyo! So now I am learning slowly! You living in Germany then? Great country, i like Germany a lot!


----------

